# Job Offer Dubai



## darrenandemma (Dec 17, 2010)

Hi Guys

New to the forum and on a bit of a fact finding mission.

I've been offered a good job in Dubai and keen to explore the offer.....here's the issue:

I am a single dad and have been with my partner for well over a year. We have a house together and looking to get married once my divorce comes through, not yet applied for.

Can I bring my partner over to Dubai as defacto? Obviously I do not want to get my information wrong and have spent virtually all night trying to find answers (its 04:00 here in New Zealand).

Any help or advice would be great.

Many thanks


----------



## Rochelle (Sep 20, 2010)

darrenandemma said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> New to the forum and on a bit of a fact finding mission.
> 
> ...



Hi

yes and no. 

It is illegal to live together (however many expats do it without a problem. But it IS ILLEGAL and if you get 'caught' doing anything (or involved in an accident etc)and the police are trying to pin you this will come up and will be added as a charge. It is in fact illegal to live with non-family members of the opposite sex 

You cannot sponsor her. So unless she has her own job she will be doing border runs every thirty days. Also if you are involved in any trouble as above she will not be much help to you. She also wont have the rights as you do in NZ re: de facto relationships if it were to come to decisions re medical care etc (if the worst were to happen).

On the other hand there are plenty of unmarried couples here...


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

You are going to have problems bringing a child I do believe. There was a thread about single dads. Should do a search. Someone will come along that has more info but should start researching that. Maybe put a rush on that divorce.


----------



## xchaos777 (Dec 15, 2010)

I am also interested in what might be entailed as a single father. At the moment it isn't an issue for me as they will stay with their mother, but she has failed them in the past and I never know when I might have to step in and take them. Of course I would have a court order on that custody point, but don't know how to apply a foreign court judgment if it became required.

Anybody with knowledge, I am sure we would both be very appreciative of guidance or experience!

Thanks



Jynxgirl said:


> You are going to have problems bringing a child I do believe. There was a thread about single dads. Should do a search. Someone will come along that has more info but should start researching that. Maybe put a rush on that divorce.


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

There is no problem whatsoever in bringing your child here as a single dad. None at all, as long as your name is on junior's birth certificate, you'll be fine.


----------



## xchaos777 (Dec 15, 2010)

Great relief! I saw that and was getting concerned if it ever was required. I will bring them to visit me on some vacations as well...but was more concerned if I had to get a resident visa, school, etc. later or not.

Thanks!



Andy Capp said:


> There is no problem whatsoever in bringing your child here as a single dad. None at all, as long as your name is on junior's birth certificate, you'll be fine.


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Oh and just to add, the family court here will work in English for you too. The Emiratis are very pro families (at least from the court's point of view).


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Someone correct me but you are not allowed to sponsor a maid or a nanny if you are a 'bachelor'? I would see that as an issue in dubai if you are working and a single father with getting your child to and from, activities, and just day to day life. That is what I was meaning. If you are a stay at home dad that doesnt have to work or somehow have a job here in the uae where you are not working long hours, then that would make it doable on ones own as a single dad.


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

You're classed as Divorced though Jynxy, and yes, you can sponsor a maid etc. too. It's one rule for us and another for them...


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Andy Capp said:


> You're classed as Divorced though Jynxy, and yes, you can sponsor a maid etc. too. It's one rule for us and another for them...


That is great to hear for western expats... :ranger:


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

AC when you say "them", do you mean "us"...Non-Western expats? I just wanted to clarify because as far as I'm aware, if you fall under a particular pay bracket, it doesn't really matter if it's "us" or "them" as long as you can afford to sponsor the nanny/maid.

I think if the father is the one sponsoring the child, then he is able to also sponsor a nanny provided he earns the set salary minimum to be able to do so. It doesn't matter where he comes from. (I hope!)


----------



## cami (Aug 11, 2010)

darrenandemma said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> New to the forum and on a bit of a fact finding mission.
> 
> ...


no matter whether you're separated de facto or de jure, in dubai you count as married, so i'd say you should get a divorce while being in nz, and come with a 'clean' plate here. now, if you want to marry your current partner or not, that's another fish to fry. in any case, you should try and do it in nz as well. dubai doesn't like 'partners,' and so yours will have a hell of a time trying to cope with how many things she won't be able to do.

if you don't want to marry her, well then, no news here. apart from men who are obviously married (i.e. they still wear the wedding band  ), any other male is 'single' until the significant other pops up from some neck of the woods and claims what's hers back


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

pamela0810 said:


> AC when you say "them", do you mean "us"...Non-Western expats? I just wanted to clarify because as far as I'm aware, if you fall under a particular pay bracket, it doesn't really matter if it's "us" or "them" as long as you can afford to sponsor the nanny/maid.
> 
> I think if the father is the one sponsoring the child, then he is able to also sponsor a nanny provided he earns the set salary minimum to be able to do so. It doesn't matter where he comes from. (I hope!)


All I can say is from personal experience including a conversation with one of the brigadiers at the DNRD. He said something on the lines of (paraphrased) "You're British with a good job, there isn't a problem".


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

cami said:


> if you don't want to marry her, well then, no news here. apart from men who are obviously married (i.e. they still wear the wedding band  ), any other male is 'single' until the significant other pops up from some neck of the woods and claims what's hers back



LMAO!! I have actually come across one such person who moved to Dubai sometime in April. He went around claiming to be single and then his girlfriend pops up out of nowhere and he asks her to marry him within 2 weeks of her coming to Dubai because he didn't want her to find out what he'd been up to. His reason for proposing - "I don't want to run the risk of being caught living with her and not being married." How very romantic!


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

pamela0810 said:


> LMAO!! I have actually come across one such person who moved to Dubai sometime in April. He went around claiming to be single and then his girlfriend pops up out of nowhere and he asks her to marry him within 2 weeks of her coming to Dubai because he didn't want her to find out what he'd been up to. His reason for proposing - "I don't want to run the risk of being caught living with her and not being married." How very romantic!


Mind you, that's quite a common reason for people to tie the knot here. Earlier this year, when the municipality was paying surprise visits to people's apartments, under the guise of population survey, one of my colleagues got paid such a visit (lucky for him, his girlfriend was out when they turned up!). A week prior, we had been talking about marriage and he had said that he did not want to marry his girlfriend (loves her but not ready to take the next step!). 2 weeks after the visit, the guy was engaged and is now married!


----------



## cami (Aug 11, 2010)

Maz25 said:


> Mind you, that's quite a common reason for people to tie the knot here. Earlier this year, when the municipality was paying surprise visits to people's apartments, under the guise of population survey, one of my colleagues got paid such a visit (lucky for him, his girlfriend was out when they turned up!). A week prior, we had been talking about marriage and he had said that he did not want to marry his girlfriend (loves her but not ready to take the next step!). 2 weeks after the visit, the guy was engaged and is now married!


lol dubai municipality has surely added one of the silliest reasons to get married to a list that was too long anyway


----------



## darrenandemma (Dec 17, 2010)

*Thank you*



Rochelle said:


> Hi
> 
> yes and no.
> 
> ...


Seems I could get myself in a world of trouble lol........ what if I was to employ her as my Nannie for my son. My job involves working shift so I would need someone to look after my son when I did nights.

Alternately Emma is currently a journo for Fairfax Media here in NZ and has previously been employed as a Communications Manager for a regional council over here......whats the job market like for both of these options.

Many thanks


----------



## darrenandemma (Dec 17, 2010)

*Thanks for that*



Andy Capp said:


> There is no problem whatsoever in bringing your child here as a single dad. None at all, as long as your name is on junior's birth certificate, you'll be fine.


Good too hear, many thanks


----------



## darrenandemma (Dec 17, 2010)

*Thanks for that*



cami said:


> no matter whether you're separated de facto or de jure, in dubai you count as married, so i'd say you should get a divorce while being in nz, and come with a 'clean' plate here. now, if you want to marry your current partner or not, that's another fish to fry. in any case, you should try and do it in nz as well. dubai doesn't like 'partners,' and so yours will have a hell of a time trying to cope with how many things she won't be able to do.
> 
> if you don't want to marry her, well then, no news here. apart from men who are obviously married (i.e. they still wear the wedding band  ), any other male is 'single' until the significant other pops up from some neck of the woods and claims what's hers back


Don't worry I do want to marry her but we have to wait till Nov , maybe less if I get the divorce done in the UK! My job starts in Feb!


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

darrenandemma said:


> Seems I could get myself in a world of trouble lol........ what if I was to employ her as my Nannie for my son. My job involves working shift so I would need someone to look after my son when I did nights.
> 
> Alternately Emma is currently a journo for Fairfax Media here in NZ and has previously been employed as a Communications Manager for a regional council over here......whats the job market like for both of these options.
> 
> Many thanks


You cannot employ a Brit as a 'domestic servant'. Those roles are (bizarrely) limted to certain nationalities. In addition, a single man cannot sponsor a live-in maid.

There are numerous publications in the UAE, so I suggest she check out the job market and make some applications. ITP and Motivate are two of the biggest.
-


----------



## darrenandemma (Dec 17, 2010)

*Now really concerned*



Elphaba said:


> You cannot employ a Brit as a 'domestic servant'. Those roles are (bizarrely) limted to certain nationalities. In addition, a single man cannot sponsor a live-in maid.
> 
> There are numerous publications in the UAE, so I suggest she check out the job market and make some applications. ITP and Motivate are two of the biggest.
> -


I am a single father with sole custody.....if I can't employ a maid I can't see how I can take my new job.

If my partner came across on a visitors visa would she be allowed to stay at my residence. I've read some of the threads and both Emma and I are in our early 40's.

My job is worth approx $135,000 US per year including accommodation and transport benefits. Is this considered sufficient?

I've checked out school fees for my 14 year old son and although taken back by the cost I have factored it into my budget.

It seems the only issues I have are:

1. I need to bring my son but cannot employ a nannie/maid

2. My partner will not be able to accompany but and I run the risk if she comes over as a visitor.

Why can't anything be easy lol.


----------

